# CDX Plywood install price



## pzeiler (Apr 2, 2010)

Trying to get some ballpark price ideas. I'm a GC, but i do nothing with this type of construction, so I'm looking for some comments as to plywood install prices. Approx 20k Sf 1/2" cdx. 
How much would you charge psf? 162 unit townhouse complex where new Hardie siding will be done on various faces. Some as large as 4k sf each, some as small as 150 sf. Some done via scaffolding, some via boom lift etc. I know there's lots of variables.... but what are some ideas as to norms? $1 psf?, $2psf?
Tyvek or similar and Hardie Lap siding will go over this, but I'm trying to figure an add in price if we are to sheath walls with CDX first.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How long will it take you, how much do your guys cost and how much do you want to make.

How would we know all that?

Are you in San Francisco or a small town in Mississippi?

And why would you ask a bunch of strangers on the internet?

I assume you are needing to give a price in the morning and procrastinated. Or you wear a dress to work.

Like I said, how would we know anything about you and your business.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

If you are doing this kind of work should already know pretty well time and cost it will take. Also not being a newbie should know how much questions don't fly here.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

$2 psf won't pay for the material.
The HOA want's a price they can apply as needed, you can't give them that because it doesn't exist. What you have to do is give them a price for ground floor, a price for second floor, and a minimum amount.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Three fifty per foot plus materials.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Unless you know what it costs you, per sq ft, to install it, why ever would you give them a per sq ft price?? 🤔

If some is cut up, some is ground level, some is a vast uncut wall, some is off of a lift, how could you ever come up with a “sq ft” price for that?

Just break it down into smaller sections.

This wall will take 2 guys 2 days.

This high area will take two guys 3 days plus a lift.

This cut up area will take 2 guys one day.

Then add it all up.

If you decide to look for a sq ft number after you do that, what you’ll find is that you have some very different sq ft numbers, based on where on the building it is. 👍

Some will be real high, some low, some in between.


----------



## pzeiler (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not pricing this.. I'm getting estimates from 2 different contractors as I'm on the HOA board....and also a GC. Just looking to see what some out here say... calm down... getting all excited calling me names.

I don't do this and wasn't sure if there were some norms. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you got some pretty good advice for the most part here. 👍


I don’t see how they could give an across the board sf price, when it’s so different.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

pzeiler said:


> I'm not pricing this.. I'm getting estimates from 2 different contractors as I'm on the HOA board....and also a GC. Just looking to see what some out here say... calm down... getting all excited calling me names.
> 
> I don't do this and wasn't sure if there were some norms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


This would have helped to have known this in the first place. Answers may have been different.

I don't think anyone called you names.

Questioned your clothing choices maybe. But no names.

Still, hard for us to know. I'd get your quotes and see what the price spread is.

Some guys will own a lift, some will rent, some may scaffold sections, some may just ladder it.

See the cost and the expected time frame for starting and finishing. 

Those two items are a huge factor in HOA situations. Homeowners don't want workers taking months to do a job, when another could be in and out in a few weeks.

Get your quotes and details and we can at least give you some points to check on.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pzeiler (Apr 2, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> This would have helped to have known this in the first place. Answers may have been different.
> 
> I don't think anyone called you names.
> 
> ...


Understood. Thanks and sorry.

Scaffolding, lifts etc are not much a factor as they're already in place for the siding install...

Just looking to see what advice there is....

Thx

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> This would have helped to have known this in the first place. Answers may have been different.
> 
> I don't think anyone called you names.
> 
> ...


 

I won’t sheet a second story off of a ladder.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

DenverCountryBoy said:


> Three fifty per foot plus materials.


Thank God someone got to it early! There was some slacking going on for a while.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Deckhead said:


> Thank God someone got to it early! There was some slacking going on for a while.


Someday you'll figure out how to spell three fifty and the rest of us won't have to pick up your slack.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Pounder said:


> Someday you'll figure out how to spell three fifty and the rest of us won't have to pick up your slack.


I actually don't spell it that way. Round here it's tree fiddy. But we understand the overages and underages all the same, tree fiddy, three fifty, or tres fiftyos, it's all the same. The numbers work.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I won’t sheet a second story off of a ladder.


Me neither. That being said, I can't say I haven't done it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Ya gotta cut em up into nice, manageable 16x16 pieces. Makes for a much nicer day!


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Me neither. That being said, I can't say I haven't done it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Am sure we all have done some pretty dumb stuff in the past we would not do now. lol


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Heck. I do dumb stuff every day. OK, every other day. Every other other day it is just stupid stuff.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

🌳fiddy


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pzeiler said:


> I'm not pricing this.. I'm getting estimates from 2 different contractors as I'm on the HOA board....and also a GC. Just looking to see what some out here say... calm down... getting all excited calling me names.
> 
> I don't do this and wasn't sure if there were some norms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


What's important is what the contractors numbers say that you're getting the quotes from... they're in your market and their pricing is what's going to be reflective of what you're going to pay... as a GC who's been on here since 2010, you should know this shouldn't you?...

Trying to get numbers off the internet to use as a basis for comparing bids locally from people in different markets, with a different CODB, is not going to yield you any useful information UNLESS they're in your market, and even then it's barely useful...

You'll actually gain the info you're looking for by gathering the quotes locally to get a better understanding of what you'll need to pay for the project in your market...


----------

